

What, no talk of about the impending Y Combinator S11 decisions? - endergen


======
kovar
Allow me to introduce you to the "search" function on news. (There are several
posts already on the impending YC S11 decisions.)

~~~
endergen
What is this is?!? Actually I've never used HN's search. Trying it now.

~~~
kovar
I overlooked the "search" button at the bottom of the page for weeks until I
actively went looking for it.

------
Dnguyen
We're on Convore, come join us!

~~~
endergen
Here I assume?

<https://convore.com/hacker-news/yc-s11-applicants/>

~~~
endergen
Correction, here's a better place: <https://convore.com/yc-s11-apps/>

